# My Personal Posting area, Not To Compete



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I have started another posting http://www.xsorbit2.com/users/hauntersnetwork/index.cgi

It is a site close to the Forum. As a disclamer, I have made it clear that I am not affiliated with Iscare.com, Halloweenforum.com, or Cavernsofblood.

I have sworn not to interfere with, or cause any problems with any other sites of this nature.

I was very articulate rearding my intentions.



Screamhaunt


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Sorry about all the typo's and jibberish that I had in the last two posts, I fixed them. I had come home from a "very good time" out on the town if you know what I mean. For those that read it, I am sure you were LYAO. It's sad when you read something you wrote and can't decifer it yourself.

Screamhaunt


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice site Screamhaunt! I'm enjoying it.Some new friends and some old ones there.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Ditto! 








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

i just want to say that with the different posting areas and smaller membership at screamhaunts place i cant imagine belonging to just one of either of these wonderful places ,here or there!!-amy

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Screamhaunt, I just joined! The site looks great! Haven't introduced myself yet but I'll get to it!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

SCREAMHAUNT HELP!!! Everytime I log into the site and go to another page to post something it says 'welcome guest' and tells me that there is an error and that I have to be logged in to post!!! What am I doing wrong? 





I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Sorry, haven't been on in a couple of days, much going on.
Thanks for your guys kind words.

As far as my project is concerned, anyone with trouble can email me at [email protected] and I will get them through the problem. I don't feel comfortable talking too much out of school on the HalloweenForum out of respect for Larry.

Hope everyone had a great Halloween, I am still recovering from mine.

Screamhaunt


----------

